# Bacon



## Clairboisson (Jul 24, 2013)

I got him along with his brother Eggs as a surprise gift from my father. Bacon is in a shabby condition but he is getting better c:



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Aww he is so cute I love his colour, what do you call that? Does he have a friend? X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doysia (Jun 27, 2013)

Bacon and Eggs, how cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

He is adorable! I love the names! How old is he?


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Mmmmm, bacon!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw Adorable. 

Looks like he's a pearl merle.


----------



## Clairboisson (Jul 24, 2013)

glider11 said:


> He is adorable! I love the names! How old is he?


They are around four months olds now really close to five c:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

He's beautiful! Your dad is cool to get you rats as a present.


----------

